# Watch Stand



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

I recently bought a Boctok Petpo 1943. It came in a sturdy plastic box with a stand of sorts. So haviong read about others photographing thier watches I thought I'd use this and give it a try. A slight touch-up with PSPro and here it is.









I know, there's room for improvment









Cheers

Frank


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

I'll get the hang of this one day.

Sorry Frank


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Frank

It looks all right to me, more to this photograghing watches than meets the eye!!

MIKE..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Frank,

Nice picture.  A watch stand makes live a lot easier, Bluetac is a pain in the bum.


----------

